# vr6 turbo on megasquirt 3. maps appreciated.



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

hey everyone. this winter i went with the megasquirt 3 standalone on my 12v vr. So with that said, what im gettin at is i need some vr6 turbo tunes so that i can mess with them and try to get somethin together for mine. im having trouble finding people that are turbo and running ms3...

any help is appreciated. and yes i am well aware of the search function, i am inquiring for the select group of people with a similar set up that i may have missed or that havent posted their tune anywhere.


thanks guys.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

You can always start with an NA map and just pull 1* per lb of boost 

From Paul aka Need_a_vr6


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You can load ve/timing maps from any version.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks guys. paul i did mess with the tune you had on there a little bit and got it to idle a little better. gonna see what i can get done saturday after work.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Feel free to send me your updated msq and a log.


----------



## Shinko (Jul 18, 2009)

*Sorry to Necro*

Greetings,

I know I'm necro'ing an old thread, but if you guys have a chance and would like to comment on any issues you've experienced with VR6 Turbo's in this thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...FAQ-Start-Here) We have a chance to really make something great to help people starting off trying to get it going.


----------

